# Lesion(s)



## Bonyana B. Mononi (Apr 9, 2014)

1.How do I code for lesions; example removal of 5 lesions. CPT code 17000 says the first lesion and code 17003 is each lesion separately, so does it mean
17000, 17003x4

2. The word Incision and  the word expose. Do they automatically indicate open procedure.


----------



## cjhalk@yahoo.com (Apr 13, 2014)

Bonyana B. Mononi said:


> 1.How do I code for lesions; example removal of 5 lesions. CPT code 17000 says the first lesion and code 17003 is each lesion separately, so does it mean
> 17000, 17003x4
> 
> 2. The word Incision and  the word expose. Do they automatically indicate open procedure.



Hello -

17000 will be for the first lesion. 
If you read the description of 17003 it says 2nd through 14 lesions. 

So to code for 5 lesions, you will code 17000 + 17003. 

Make sure you are coding off documentation and not just description of the procedure.

Incision yes for open procedure. I would not say yes for certain on The word expose. To many ideas come to mind where expose does not mean open. 

Example - exposed to....


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 14, 2014)

Bonyana B. Mononi said:


> 1.How do I code for lesions; example removal of 5 lesions. CPT code 17000 says the first lesion and code 17003 is each lesion separately, so does it mean
> 17000, 17003x4
> 
> 2. The word Incision and  the word expose. Do they automatically indicate open procedure.



Is this a removal or a destruction?  Your post states removal, however the code you are using is a destruction.


----------



## kbarron (Apr 14, 2014)

17003 states Destruction second thru 14 lesions, each..if 5 are destructed I would use 17000 and 17003 total (4). This is my understanding of these


----------



## louisel (Aug 19, 2015)

What modifier do you use for the 17000 and 17003?  Would you use 51 or 59?


----------



## HollyBravo (Aug 25, 2015)

you would not use a 51 or 59 modifier since it is an add-on code


----------

